# DT Swiss XR-Carbon Dämpfer/Federbein Lockout 190/50mm neuwertiger Zustand!!



## Deleted 15311 (11. September 2011)

.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (15. September 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (18. September 2011)

.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (26. September 2011)

*MoinMoin

Wieder aktuell,dank Spaßbieter:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/170702681349?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Ich bitte um zahlreiches&ehrliches Interesse ...

Danke dafür!

Grüße
*


----------



## Deleted 15311 (29. September 2011)

*MoinMoin

Sofort kaufen hat sich leider wieder mal erledigt...
Läuft aber noch ca.3Tage 22h !

Ich bitte euch um zahlreiches Interesse....

Danke dafür

Grüße

Nils*


----------

